# Macbook Pro to TV - Audio



## Harvey (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello everyone.

I want to hook up my Macbook Pro to our TV, a HD tv, so that the audio from the macbook pro comes through the TV speakers. So that I can use the macbook as a DVD player. I have the proper cables to get the macbook display onto the TV, and that works fine. It's the audio thats giving me trouble.  

TV: http://www.220-electronics.com/tv/Samsung-LA40S81-MultiSystemLCD.htm

I have a "monster cable" for the audio. It comes into the headphone jack on the mac, and ends in a blue and red split thing.

It seems that no matter where I plug those things into the back of my TV, I don't get the sound from my Mac thru the TV speakers.

The back of my TV looks like... 







Any help appreciated!


----------



## fryke (Sep 6, 2008)

Which video input is the MacBook Pro connected to? If it's the VGA connector (PC in), then you'd have to use the minijack beside it for audio. If it's connected to HDMI, then I'd take HDMI 2 and connect the audio to the L/R next to it.


----------



## Harvey (Sep 6, 2008)

That worked! I used the HDMI 2 and the L/R next to it. thanks a ton!


----------

